# Attracting panfish



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

:flag:Attracting panfish:flag:

I want to share a trick I picked up from an old timer nearly 30 years ago.

It&#8217;s well known that lights can attract fish at night, both baitfish and panfish.
Here&#8217;s a secret weapon for attracting fish in the daytime.
When crappie and sunfish have left the shallows in the daylight, they can be hard to find in deeper water.
Find a likely spot or two at the depth you mark fish or expect them to be, near structure.
Drop a cord into the water with brightly colored pennants or flags attatched, The kind you see flapping in the wind at an auto dealership. Put a weight on the bottom and a bleach or milkjug at the top (Like a marker bouy). Allow room to adjust the flags to the depth you prefer. You can probably find what you need at home to make one. Pieces of poly tarps, trash bags and old mylar balloons. The brighter and flashier the better. A great project with the kids and grandkids.
Toss one or more in at your favorite spot or several spots, and let sit for awhile. 
Anchor within casting distance and fish around the attractor. The flags should draw-in curious baitfish and panfish. When the bite cools off, rotate to another attractor.
Instead of finding the fish, the fish will find you. Good luck and Full coolers--Tim


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you wowfor a great tip. It seems doable if you have a pond of yorself but is it legal to put this into public water? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Only if you take it with you when you leave. Otherwise it will be considered littering.


----------

